# Corn Snake Help?



## Mbruc98 (4 mo ago)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone had any advice! My corn snake has recently been losing a lot of weight! she had stopped eating and was put on antibiotics by the vet, she improved started putting on weight and eating regularly again! In the last week she has dropped 100grams even though she is still eating well! Her toilet is looking good and her temps and humidity is good. I am just stumped on what could be causing the weight loss 
Thanks


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

What did the vet say?


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Mbruc98 said:


> In the last week she has dropped 100grams even though she is still eating well!


Really - she lost 100g in seven days ?? - Loosing 100g for a corn snake that has already had weight loss is hard to believe - I wouldn't have thought a mature Corn would be much over 1000g, so 10% loss would be considerable. You say she's eating well, what age is the snake and what are you feeding it ?

You fail to mention what the anti-biotics were for... so we're second guessing that it was some form of infection, possibly an RI ?? Anti-biotics won't cure a fasting snake !

Post up some pictures of your set up - it could be your husbandry that's at fault and needs correcting


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Need more information. How old is the animal? How is it kept? Do you have an image of it? What were the antibiotics for? What did the vet diagnose as the problem? 

I don't understand all these posts of people asking for help without giving any information and thinking it is possible for anyone to advise. They may as well just say 'help' and that's it.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

LiasisUK said:


> I don't understand all these posts of people asking for help without giving any information and thinking it is possible for anyone to advise. They may as well just say 'help' and that's it.


Probably because they are not genuine.. I'm sure these type of posts are related to the sudden influx of new members after a period where the forum was becoming dormant (other than the classifieds).


----------

